# Is the any relation between the Fraternal Order of Police and Freemasonry?



## Maththaios (May 3, 2012)

Is anyone aware of the Fraternal Order of Police (FOP) having any relationship or ties to Freemasonry?


----------



## Jash Comstock (May 3, 2012)

Maybe this will be helpful. He has some interesting opinions.

Freemasons For Dummies: "Masonic" Symbolism and the F.O.P.?


----------



## solas4me (May 4, 2012)

I served as a Law Enforcement Officer for 16 years, during which time I was a member of an F.O.P lodge for a few years.
I did not give any thought to a Freemasonry / F.O.P connection at the time, nor was there any overt connections made.
There does seem to be some possibly shared symbolism and the idea of "fraternity" though it varies greatly from lodge to lodge as to
how much each lodge identifies with the National F.O.P.


----------

